# can adding double the recommended ratio



## jwjsr (Mar 16, 2014)

of BG 244 diesel injector cleaner cause a no start condition. ford 4000 3 cyl diesel 1971.
i started with a ratio of 1.5-2oz. instead of recommended 3/4 oz. per gal. no start, starting fluid-starts only till starting fluid burns.
suggestions please!


----------



## pastornator (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not sure that adding extra additive would cause a no-start condition. More practically, the solvent probably loosened crud which has plugged the fuel filter and/or the injectors. Simply put, you are not getting fuel to the injectors as evidenced by the fact that it will run in starting fluid until that is gone.

I'd try at least a new filter and if that model has a sediment bowl check and clean that first. Fill the filter with fresh fuel also -- the less air in the system the better. I'm not sure if your model is self-purging or if you have to crack a bleed screw somewhere on the fuel rail, so be prepared to check that as well. Diesels typically cannot have any air in the fuel lines in order to operate.


----------



## jwjsr (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks for your help/reply--i'm getting fuel to the injectors, cracked them. I'm gonna try and start it again this morning and if it doesn't start someone mentioned pulling it off, maybe that will force suspected crud that bg 244 may have loosened through the system?


----------



## pastornator (Jun 11, 2014)

jwjsr said:


> thanks for your help/reply--i'm getting fuel to the injectors, cracked them. I'm gonna try and start it again this morning and if it doesn't start someone mentioned pulling it off, maybe that will force suspected crud that bg 244 may have loosened through the system?


Worth a try.


----------

